# اسعارهائلة 2018 علي شفاط بوتجاز- شفاط مطبخ - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم- شفاط مدخنة - ش



## margoadel (23 مايو 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]اسعارهائلة 2018 علي شفاط بوتجاز- شفاط مطبخ - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات [/FONT]**60**[FONT=&quot] سم - شفاط [/FONT]**90**[FONT=&quot] سم- شفاط مدخنة - شفاط فلتر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] خصم كبير في شركة برنرتك لاجهزة المطابخ البلت ان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] اتصل علي 01208888380-01200015170 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شفاط [/FONT]**canticum*​ 


 [FONT=&quot]شفاط المانى كلوجمان [/FONT]- [FONT=&quot] شفاط تركى سيلفرلاين[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]شفاط بوتاجاز – شفاطات بلت ان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– شفاط مطبخ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( اسعار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خاصة من برنرتك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) ، شفاطات 60 سم – شفاطات 90 سم - شفاطات مطابخ – شفاطات بلت ان - شفاطات مسطح – شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - شفاطات جزيره - شفاطات ايلاند - شفاطات بوتاجازات – شفاط بلت اندر – شفاط تحت الخشب - - شفاطات بلت ان – شفاط فى الخشب ، شفاطات سيلفرلاين - شفاطات باوماتيك – شفاط كلوجمان ، [/FONT]Silverline Hoods Codes : 3150 , 3173 , 3170LX , 3150LX , 3420 , 3372 Black , 3372 Black , 3272 , 3310 , 3341 , 3342 , 4140 , 4250 , 4170 , 2120 , 1201LX , 1170 ,Silverline Hoods Codes : Doris , KH9650S-RC GLX , KH9650.5S-RC GLX , KH9650S-RC , Dormagen , [FONT=&quot]شفاط المانى كلوجمان [/FONT]- [FONT=&quot] شفاط تركى سيلفرلاين[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]شفاط بوتاجاز – شفاطات بلت ان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– شفاط مطبخ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( اسعار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خاصة من برنرتك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) ، شفاطات 60 سم – شفاطات 90 سم - شفاطات مطابخ – شفاطات بلت ان - شفاطات مسطح – شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - شفاطات جزيره - شفاطات ايلاند - شفاطات بوتاجازات – شفاط بلت اندر – شفاط تحت الخشب - - شفاطات بلت ان – شفاط فى الخشب ، شفاطات سيلفرلاين - شفاطات باوماتيك – شفاط كلوجمان ، [/FONT]Silverline Hoods Codes : 3150 , 3173 , 3170LX , 3150LX , 3420 , 3372 Black , 3372 Black , 3272 , 3310 , 3341 , 3342 , 4140 , 4250 , 4170 , 2120 , 1201LX , 1170 ,Silverline Hoods Codes : Doris , KH9650S-RC GLX , KH9650.5S-RC GLX , KH9650S-RC , Dormagen, [FONT=&quot]شفاط المانى كلوجمان [/FONT]- [FONT=&quot] شفاط تركى سيلفرلاين[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]شفاط بوتاجاز – شفاطات بلت ان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– شفاط مطبخ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( اسعار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خاصة من برنرتك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) ، شفاطات 60 سم – شفاطات 90 سم - شفاطات مطابخ – شفاطات بلت ان - شفاطات مسطح – شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - شفاطات جزيره - شفاطات ايلاند - شفاطات بوتاجازات – شفاط بلت اندر – شفاط تحت الخشب - - شفاطات بلت ان – شفاط فى الخشب ، شفاطات سيلفرلاين - شفاطات باوماتيك – شفاط كلوجمان ، [/FONT]Silverline Hoods Codes : 3150 , 3173 , 3170LX , 3150LX , 3420 , 3372 Black , 3372 Black , 3272 , 3310 , 3341 , 3342 , 4140 , 4250 , 4170 , 2120 , 1201LX , 1170 ,Silverline Hoods Codes : Doris , KH9650S-RC GLX , KH9650.5S-RC GLX , KH9650S-RC , Dormagen​ 
*[FONT=&quot] شفاط [/FONT]**Gradus*


 [FONT=&quot]شفاط المانى كلوجمان [/FONT]- [FONT=&quot] شفاط تركى سيلفرلاين[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]شفاط بوتاجاز – شفاطات بلت ان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– شفاط مطبخ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( اسعار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خاصة من برنرتك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) ، شفاطات 60 سم – شفاطات 90 سم - شفاطات مطابخ – شفاطات بلت ان - شفاطات مسطح – شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - شفاطات جزيره - شفاطات ايلاند - شفاطات بوتاجازات – شفاط بلت اندر – شفاط تحت الخشب - - شفاطات بلت ان – شفاط فى الخشب ، شفاطات سيلفرلاين - شفاطات باوماتيك – شفاط كلوجمان ، [/FONT]Silverline Hoods Codes : 3150 , 3173 , 3170LX , 3150LX , 3420 , 3372 Black , 3372 Black , 3272 , 3310 , 3341 , 3342 , 4140 , 4250 , 4170 , 2120 , 1201LX , 1170 ,Silverline Hoods Codes : Doris , KH9650S-RC GLX , KH9650.5S-RC GLX , KH9650S-RC , Dormagen , [FONT=&quot]شفاط المانى كلوجمان [/FONT]- [FONT=&quot] شفاط تركى سيلفرلاين[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]شفاط بوتاجاز – شفاطات بلت ان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– شفاط مطبخ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( اسعار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خاصة من برنرتك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) ، شفاطات 60 سم – شفاطات 90 سم - شفاطات مطابخ – شفاطات بلت ان - شفاطات مسطح – شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - شفاطات جزيره - شفاطات ايلاند - شفاطات بوتاجازات – شفاط بلت اندر – شفاط تحت الخشب - - شفاطات بلت ان – شفاط فى الخشب ، شفاطات سيلفرلاين - شفاطات باوماتيك – شفاط كلوجمان ، [/FONT]Silverline Hoods Codes : 3150 , 3173 , 3170LX , 3150LX , 3420 , 3372 Black , 3372 Black , 3272 , 3310 , 3341 , 3342 , 4140 , 4250 , 4170 , 2120 , 1201LX , 1170 ,Silverline Hoods Codes : Doris , KH9650S-RC GLX , KH9650.5S-RC GLX , KH9650S-RC , Dormagen, [FONT=&quot]شفاط المانى كلوجمان [/FONT]- [FONT=&quot] شفاط تركى سيلفرلاين[/FONT] - [FONT=&quot]شفاط بوتاجاز – شفاطات بلت ان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]– شفاط مطبخ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( اسعار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خاصة من برنرتك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ) ، شفاطات 60 سم – شفاطات 90 سم - شفاطات مطابخ – شفاطات بلت ان - شفاطات مسطح – شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - شفاطات جزيره - شفاطات ايلاند - شفاطات بوتاجازات – شفاط بلت اندر – شفاط تحت الخشب - - شفاطات بلت ان – شفاط فى الخشب ، شفاطات سيلفرلاين - شفاطات باوماتيك – شفاط كلوجمان ، [/FONT]Silverline Hoods Codes : 3150 , 3173 , 3170LX , 3150LX , 3420 , 3372 Black , 3372 Black , 3272 , 3310 , 3341 , 3342 , 4140 , 4250 , 4170 , 2120 , 1201LX , 1170 ,Silverline Hoods Codes : Doris , KH9650S-RC GLX , KH9650.5S-RC GLX , KH9650S-RC , Dormagen​ *[FONT=&quot]شفاط [/FONT]**flumine*​ 

 *[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شفاط [/FONT]**opera*​ 

 *[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جميع ماركات أجهزة المطابخ البلت ان توجد فى شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ليبهرالألمانية - - كلوجمانالالمانية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Liebherr–KLUGMANN – De Detrich[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خدمة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مميزة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ما بعد البيع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ضمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سنوات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أعلى وأقوى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خصومات فقط بالوكيل الوحيد(([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برنرتك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشركة : شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التليفون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]01208888380[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]&01200015170[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رقم الإدارة : 33356991[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرض : 44 ش البطل احمد عبد العزيز – المهندسين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Burner.Tech Page : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/Burner.TechEgypt[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Website: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.burnertechegypt.com/[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
E-mail: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​


----------

